# Ichiroku Shiki by VaporSkullCustoms



## kevkev (28/4/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (28/4/16)

Now this looks interesting.
Where can I get it to try it??????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (28/4/16)

Lushen said:


> Now this looks interesting.
> Where can I get it to try it??????



I saw Todd post it on FB, checking VaporSkullCustoms webpage and its not there 

http://vaporskull.shop-pro.jp/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (29/4/16)

I should know better than to keep looking at the new product watch thread...lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

